# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Poezia juaj e preferuar nga poetë shqiptarë apo të huaj!

## ILMGAP

Kjo ketu poshte eshte dhe kenge ne gjuhen spanjole dhe angleze por gjithashtu dhe poezi nga nje poet qe tgjithe e njihni. Une e kam sjellur si kenge.




> Ne se bashku
> nga atje u larguam
> kerkuam prova
> qe t'argumentojme
> faktin qe ai ze
> ishte i cuditshem
> 
> ai ze ishte i cuditshem (4x)
> 
> ...


Kjo per mua eshte poezia me e mire ... por per ju ?

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## busavata

Don't , kush e ka shkrue ?

----------


## ILMGAP

José de Espronceda

----------


## Luli X

Don`t, e kam veshtire te percaktohem per nje te vetme.
Nga poetet e huaj,kjo me poshte (nga J.W.Goethe) eshte njera nga me te dashurat per mua


Kushtim

Sërish mafrohi, hije luhatore,
Që në rini iu shfaqët syrit tim.
A të përpiqem tash tju ndal përdore?
Prap më qan zemra për atë vegim?
Po grahni! Mirë! Me fore urdhrore
Rreth meje çohi tymit nagullim;
Dhe ma trondit si në kërthi krahrorin
Fryma magjike që ju ndriçon korin.

Sillni fytyra motesh të gëzuar,
Hije të dhëmshura me çmallin synë;
Si një përrallë e vjetër gjysmë e shuar,
Vjen dashuri e parë me miqësinë.
Përtrihet dhimbja, ngjallet gjëmë e shkuar
E jetës nëpër shteg plot labirinte
Dhe grish të mirët që, për aq orë hareje
Të rrejtur fatit, vanë para meje.

Shpirtrat, qu kam kënduar më së pari,
Këngët e ra spo mi dëgjojnë dot;
Sa miq që pata tash i mbulon varri,
Jehonë e tyre ushton e mekur sot;
Turmës së huaj i ligjëroj së qari,
Edhe lëvdat e saj më duket kot;
Dhe sish që kënga mi gëzoi më parë,
Ndë rrojnë, harbojnë botës së përndarë.

Një mall që e pata zvjerdhur më zë prapë
Për shpirtrat që po heshtin namëshim,
Piptimë e këngës sime, si nga njarpë
Eljane, e shkretëz endet pa caktim.
Më rrjedhin lot e drithma më ka kapë,
E rrepta zemër rreh me mallëngjim:
Atë qe kam e shoh si në përrallë,
Dhe çishte e zhdukur po më del e gjallë.

E mora nga forumi ketu dhe ne mos gabofsha shqiperimi eshte bere nga
Prof.S.Luarasi,po s`jam shume i sigurt.

----------


## çarli_mangup

*Lasgush Poradeci*


Zemra

Bëj e ri mendohem,
Të mos t'afërohem,
Bën e ri mendohesh
Të mos m'afërohesh.

Dhe ri bëj e bëjnë
Mos të shkoj andejnë,
Dhe ri e bën bejnë
Mos të shkosh këtejnë.

Ha! tek bëj kështuzë,
Hop! të shoh këtuzë!
Ha! tek bën ashtuzë,
Hop! buzë-për-buzë.

Pa me puth një herë,
Pa të puth dy herë,
Pa më puth tri herë,
Të puth tridhjet herë,

Uf! moj zemrë-e mjerë...

Zemër-lule-e-verë,
Gas-e-vrer-përherë,
Zemër-kopsht-me-erë,
Zemëra-skëtere.

----------


## Ke-ler

Anës Lumenjve (Poezi nga Fan Noli)
Arratisur, syrgjynosur,
Rraskapitur dhe katosur
Po vajtonj pa funt, pa shpresë,
Anës Elbë-s, anës Spree-së.
Ku e lam' e ku na mbeti,
Vaj-vatani e mjer mileti,
Anës detit i palarë,
Anës dritës i paparë,
Pranë sofrës i pangrënë,
Pranë dijes i panxënë,
Lakuriq dhe i dregosur,
Trup e shpirt i sakatosur.

Se ç'e shempnë derbederët,
Mercenarët dhe bejlerët,
Se ç'e shtypnë jabanxhinjtë,
Se ç'e shtrythnë fajdexhinjtë,
Se ç'e pren' e se ç'e vranë,
Ç'e shkretuan anembanë,
Nënë thundrën e përdhunës
Anës Vjosës, anës Bunës.

Çirem, digjem i vrerosur,
Sakatosur, çarmatosur,
As i gjall', as i varrosur,
Pres një shenj' e pres një dritë,
Pres me vjet' e pres me ditë,
Se ç'u tera, se ç'u mpaka,
Se ç'u çora, se ç'u mplaka,
Lark prej vatrës dhe prej punës,
Anës Rinit, anës Tunës.
Çakërdisur, batërdisur,
Përpëlitur dhe zalisur,
ËndËronj pa funt, pa shpresë,
Anës Elbë-s, anës Spree-së.

Dhe një zë vengon nga lumi,
Më buçet, më zgjon nga gjumi,
Se mileti po gatitet,
Se tirani lebetitet,
Se pëlcet, kërcet furtuna,
Fryhet Vjosa, derdhet Buna,
Skuqet Semani dhe Drini,
Dridhet beu dhe zengjini,
Se pas vdekjes ndriti jeta
Dhe kudo gjëmon trumbeta.
Ngrehuni dhe bjeruni,
Korini dhe shtypini,
Katundar' e punëtorë,
Që nga Shkodra gjer në Vlorë!

Ky ilaç e ky kushtrim
më bën djal' e më bën trim,
më jep forc' e më jep shpresë,
anës Elbë-s, anës Spree-së.
Se pas dimrit vjen një verë,
që do kthehemi njëherë,
pranë vatrës, pranë punës,
Anës Vjosës, anës Bunës.

Arratisur, syrgjynosur,
Raskapitur e katosur,
brohoras me bes' e shpresë,
anës Elbë-s, anës Spree-së.


Besoj se ka plot poezi shqiptare te bukura por kjo me duket e shkruar per te gjithe kombin.Te gjithe ne e kuptojme njesoj kete madheshti.

----------


## Besa001

Ner shume to, po filloje me te keto (qe pash te jen publikuar edhe ne kete forum):

*FËMIJËVE TË MI*

Këmbëkryq tek dera ua lash zanatin e skamjes
Dhe të drejtën për ta shikuar atdheun
Përherë në sy

_Sabit Idrizi_


*KA DIELL PËR TË GJITHË*
(Shkruar më 17 shkurt 2008)

Asgjë e jashtëzakonshme, biri im
Dielli lindi

Në gjoksin tënd të njomë
Në ballin tënd të hapur
Po dritëson

Merre hisen tënde të qiellit
E qëndisi shekujt e dashurisë
Me rreze

E as mos ia lë
E as mos ia merr kujt kurrë

_Sabit Idrizi_


*LIRIA*
Liria është e drejta që të mos kesh kurrë të drejtë
Ta bësh pazar diellin

Ajo është gjithçka e mirë që e dëshiron
Edhe për atë tjetrin

Liria është vënia e dorës në zemër
Kur të vjen në shteg të bësh çka të duash

_Sabit Idrizi_

----------


## Besa001

*Atdheu eshte dhimbje*

Atdheu s'eshte sa sedilja e makines tende,
sa karrigia e zyres,
sa dhoma komode
A me degjon,
ti qe me flamur te ri u gdhive ne mengjes,
per ta ndryshuar, ndoshta, prape ne mbremje?
Atdheu s'eshte loje kalamajsh.
Atedheu eshte dhimbje.
O Zot,
Dhembje!

_   Bardhyl Londo_

----------

